# drill bit size for dowels



## wood tim

can anyone tell me where i can find a chart that tells you what size drill bit to use for differnet size dowels


----------



## cabinetman

wood tim said:


> can anyone tell me where i can find a chart that tells you what size drill bit to use for differnet size dowels


I don't use a chart. If I use a ½" dowel, I drill a hole with a ½" bit.












 







.


----------



## mdntrdr

cabinetman said:


> I don't use a chart. If I use a ½" dowel, I drill a hole with a ½" bit.


 




+1, I have also found dowel sizes can vary, so I use my drill index to verify dowel and drill size.


----------



## wood tim

*i did that*



cabinetman said:


> I don't use a chart. If I use a ½" dowel, I drill a hole with a ½" bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did that and the dowel is sloppy in 1/2 "hole i drilled, could it be the dowel is less than 1/2" or drill is not 1/2 " i'll try it again, maybe get a a new 1/2" brad pt bit ..........
> 
> ​


----------



## sawdustfactory

Are you drilling by hand or with a drill press? If by hand, you could have been just a slight bit unsteady, enlarging the hole just enough to make the fit loose.


----------



## wood tim

*i' m using a drill press*

no, its not by hand, i am using a drill press


----------



## Webster

wood tim said:


> i did that and the dowel is sloppy in 1/2 "hole i drilled, could it be the dowel is less than 1/2" or drill is not 1/2 " i'll try it again, maybe get a a new 1/2" brad pt bit ..........


I would start with buying a new dowel. Could be an old dowel and has shrunk and dried out. 

Could also be some run-out on the drill press. Try using a electric hand drill on a sample and see if that works more snug.

Rick


----------



## Jackfre

*I picked up*

a dowel plate from LN some time back. I drive my dowels thru the appropriate hole to end up with consistent diameter dowels. Works well.


----------



## thegrgyle

*What is LN?*



Jackfre said:


> a dowel plate from LN some time back. I drive my dowels thru the appropriate hole to end up with consistent diameter dowels. Works well.


Jackfre,

Where did you pick up the dowel plate (LN)?:huh:

Fabian


----------



## mdntrdr

thegrgyle said:


> Jackfre,
> 
> Where did you pick up the dowel plate (LN)?:huh:
> 
> Fabian


 
Lie-Nielsen. :smile:


----------



## H. A. S.

Unless you have a high dollar DP, it may be because of sloppiness in the quill/ram.


----------



## rrich

At school we use a 25/64" bit for 3/8" dowels. Fresh dowels will swell quite a bit as the glue seeps into the dowel. With fluted dowels we fill the hole about 1/4 full, coat the dowel with glue and insert the dowel. After 5 minutes to remove the dowel a channel lock is necessary.


----------



## wood tim

thank you to all who have replied, the information was very helpful


----------

